# Early gift to myself



## ahakohda (Dec 14, 2022)

Got myself a wine cooler to use as curing chamber. Just unboxed it, wiped inside and placed fan. Waiting for amazon with humid meter. 
Currently there are 3 duck breasts prosciutto and some bacon. 

Some interesting projects are coming up.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 14, 2022)

Remove the fan. Not needed. Will dry better without the fan.


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 14, 2022)

Do you have a dehumidifier in your chamber?


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 14, 2022)

As a matter of fact I just added humid meter and it showed 35% after few minutes. 
I added container with salted water and humidity went up


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 14, 2022)

I doubt the salt water will be sufficient to add enough humidity. A dehumidifier and small humidifier will give you much better results.


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 14, 2022)

I will monitor till morning and make adjustments if needed.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm not a voice on this , but I was messing around with it awhile back .
I did the salted water in a bowl . It raised it to 69 % , but you have to maintain it and at some point mine turned into a salt mine . Lol .


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 16, 2022)

I removed fan and monitored inside conditions. Basically, when unit producing cold humidity goes down. But stays within good range. 





I cold smoked 4 pieces of bacon today, and after some breathing time 3 are back into chamber to loose 18% of body weight. 
One slab got under the knife right away


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

How much salt did you use on the bacon?


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 16, 2022)

According to cure calculator Guidance


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 16, 2022)

ahakohda said:


> According to cure calculator Guidance


Did you weigh the salt so you know the percentage? And are you making an American style bacon or a European dry cured style?


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 16, 2022)

Oh it’s not my first rodeo. I am doing my own experiments. This one is bacon that was dry cured, cold smoked and is hanging in curing chamber until losing 18% of its weight. It will be eaten than as is.


----------

